# QABC 2018



## nickxb (8/8/18)

The 2018 Queensland Amateur Brewing Championship will be held on the 8th September 2018 at

Newstead Brewing Co.
67 Castlemaine Street,
Milton QLD 4064

Entries will be due close of business Saturday 25th of August 2018.

Craftbrewer - 1pm
Ipswich Brew Co - 1pm
Hoppy Days Brewing Supplies - 1pm
National Homebrew - 1pm

Style guidelines will be as per the 2018 AABC guidelines.

Online registration for entries, judges and stewards available at - https://qabc.org.au/

There are a heap of awesome prizes this year most notably an Ss Brewtech Chronicle 7 - Brewmaster Edition ($999 RRP) from New Era Brewing for the Champion Brewer.

Get on it!


----------



## -ThirstyBrewer- (8/9/18)

Sooooo, any news on the results?


----------



## Patrick_BCB (9/9/18)

Yes when are the results due?


----------



## Indian Giver (9/9/18)

Some of the judges kicked on after and are feeling a bit dusty.


----------



## -ThirstyBrewer- (10/9/18)

Results are up on the QABC website. Thanks again to the judges, stewards and organising committee.


----------



## gobac (15/9/18)

G'day. I have a question. I got a score of 38 for an IIPA. My two scoresheets show 39 and 41 scores respectively. 

Was the final score on countback or there were more than 2 scotesheets?


----------



## dibbz (5/1/19)

No certificates for place-getters this year?


----------

